# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صورة نادرة للسيد حسن نصر الله

## البيانو

*صورة نادرة جدا للسيد حسن نصر الله وهو في السنوات الأولى من عمره الشريف حفظه الله من كيد الكائدين ومن شر الحاسدين*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*صورة جميلة طاهرة  ونادرة* 
*والله يحفظ لنا السيد حسن نصر الله حفظه الله من كل شر* 
*مشكور اخي عالصورة يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تقبل تحياتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الف شكر للبيانو وارجوا ان تغير اسمك 

يارب احفظ لنا سيد المقاومة الأسلامية في لبنان

سماحة الأمين العام  لحزب الله

السيد حسن نصرالله

----------


## المرتضى

الله يحفظ السيد من كل كيد....

لأنة رمز من رموز المذهب الشيعي

.......و شكرا

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

الله يسمع منك اخي المرتضى...


مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي / اختي البيانووو

----------


## ابومحمد كريم

ممتاز

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

*شكرا لك الف مرة اخي\اختي*

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والصلاة والسلام على أطيب وأشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين واللعن الدائم على أعدائهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*

*سلاامُ من الله أبعثة لكَ أخي الكريم البيانو على هذي الصورة العظيمة بمن فيها* 

*أسأل الله العلي القدير بحق محمد وآل محمد بأن يحفظه من كيد كل حاسد وظالم يريد به سوء ويطيل عمره ويوفقه لكل مافيه خير وصلاح لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*تقبل فائق تقديري واحترامي لك*

*دمت لناااااااااا*

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

شكرا لكم اخوان ...

----------


## وسيم

شكرا اللك واسمحلي استعم توقيعك الرائع

----------


## وسيم

شكرا الف      شكرعلى صورة السيد حسن الموسي اطال الله عمره

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور البيانو والله يحفض السيد من كيد الاعداء وينصر

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

مشكورين على الصورة  

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكور اخوي ع الصوره
يعطيك ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدك
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكور اخي الكريم على الصورة*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابن السادة

اللهم احفظه لنا لانه رمزا من رموز المسلمين وليس الشعية لوحدهم


ومشكورين ولو ان ما شفت الصورة

----------


## niaelalmydafarr

يعطيك ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدك
تحياتي..

----------


## SKULL SMILE

يسلمووووووووووو 
يعطيك العافية

----------

